# CrossRip fork



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

does anybody in here on a Trek CrossRip Comp or higher model? I need some information on the Bontrager satellite Plus disc fork that's on it. is the fork a straight 1 and 1-1/8 inch steerer tube or is it a tapered fork


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

arinowner said:


> does anybody in here on a Trek CrossRip Comp or higher model? I need some information on the Bontrager satellite Plus disc fork that's on it. is the fork a straight 1 and 1-1/8 inch steerer tube or is it a tapered fork


It is straight 1-1/8.


----------

